# Problem mit Creative Labs SoundBlaster Audigy

## Mr. Hyde

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich nun mehrmals eine Neukompilierung meines Kernels(2.6.15) vorgenommen. Dabei habe ich mich den Gudie unter folgender Adresse gehalten (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml), aber dennoch erkennt das System meine Soundkarte einfach nicht an. Es macht mich langsam verrückt  :Twisted Evil:  , dass sie vom Kernel unterstützt weiss ich, da ich zuvor ein Ubuntu genutzt habe und damit lief sie einwandfrei.

Eine Sache ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich lspci -v | grep -i audioEMU10k1 ausführe, liefert es folgendes Ergebnis: 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03). Es wird also nicht EMU10k1 angezeigt, wie es im Guide steht. Trotzdem führte ich alle Schritte weiter aus, aber wie gesagt bisher ohne Erfolg. 

Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben voran liegen könnte.

MFG 

Matthias

----------

## korz

Hallo,

was gibt denn ein 

```
dmesg
```

 aus?

Bei mir kommt da so etwas:  *Quote:*   

> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
> 
> ALSA device list:
> 
>   #0: SB Live [Unknown] (rev.6, serial:0x80271102) at 0xdf40, irq 23

 

Hast Du den Treiber fest im Kernel oder als Modul kompiliert? Wenn er als Modul kompiliert ist, dann kannst Du ja mal nach einem 

```
modprobe snd-emu10k1
```

 ausführen und schauen, ob irgendein Systemlogfile etwas rausrückt.

Gruß

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Können Sie bitte ein Englisch sprachen oder im Deutsches forum posten   :Confused: 

----------

## amne

Kernel & Hardware  :Arrow:  Deutsches Forum (German) - bitte nur hier auf Deutsch posten.  :Wink: 

----------

## scourge

Sicher daß du den richtigen Treiber für deine Audigy Variante benutzt?

Versuch mal statt emu10k1 den ca0106

----------

## boris64

Nur so am Rande:

ein

```
lspci -v | grep -i audio
```

gibt bei einer Audigy KEIN "EMU10k1" zurück(...)

Beispiel an meiner Audigy2 ZS

```
lspci -v | grep -i audio

05:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
```

Falls du das Paket "alsa-driver" benutzt und folglich keine Treiber im Kernel

selbst aktiviert hast, solltest du ganz einfach mal

```
alsaconf
```

benutzen, da wird deine Soundkarte dann automagisch erkannt&konfiguriert,

du musst sie danach nur noch entmuten.

----------

## Mr. Hyde

Danke für die Antworten also wenn ich 

```
dmesg
```

ausführe, zeigt er mir garnichts von wegen Soundkarte an.

----------

## Mr. Hyde

Moin,

wenn ich mit alsaconf ausführe erkennt er die Soundkarte und die Routine wird auch ohne Fehlermeldung ausgeführt, aber trotzdem kein Sound.

Bei Totem bekome ich den Fehler No output device aviablae.

Es ist einfach zum wahnsinnig werden.

Die Soundkarte ist eine Soundblaster Audigy Player

----------

## boris64

Wenn du alsaconf ausgeführt hast, musst du

eventuell nochmal ein

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

ausführen und danach z.B. via

```
alsamixer
```

den Sound entmuten.

Wenn du diese Meldung ("no Output device" o.ä.) bekommst,

deutet das darauf hin, dass

a) keine Module geladen sind (siehe oben, alsa-Startscript ausführen)

b) der falsche Outputdevice gewählt ist?!

[EDIT]

es heisst "alsasound", nicht "alsa" :/

[/EDIT]

----------

## tioan

Hatte beim Kernel update auch mal son Problem mit meiner Audigy 2 ZS, hab sie mit dem alten Treiber als Module aus dm Kernel genutzt, nach dem Updater ging weder das Module aus dewm Kernel noch das aus den alsa-driver (hab natürlich nciht beide gleichzeitig versucht   :Smile:  ). Bei mir half dan nur den Treiber fest einzukompelierem, versuch das doch mal.

Gruss Mattheus

----------

## Mr. Hyde

Alsaconf gibt folgendes aus:

```
Running modules-update...

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                     [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                       [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ] * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...
```

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

benutz bitte die in kernel Treber und schau, daß das in deiner config ungefähr so aussieht:

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

und achte bei alsamixer auf 'audigy analog/digital output jack'. Wenn das falsch steht (auf muted oder unmuted, weiß gerade nicht), kriegst du auch keinen Ton raus.

----------

## Mr. Hyde

Danke für den Tipp, aber nach dem Neukompilieren des Kernels gibt er das hier:

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/riptide/snd-riptide.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/riptide/snd-riptide.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi/snd-asihpi-lib.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi/snd-asihpi-lib.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib

/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

```

aus.

----------

## Mr. Hyde

Noch ein Nachtrag:

im Ordner /lib/modules/<Kernel> ist kein Ordner Sound enthalten. Ich finde das ein wenig komisch.   :Shocked: 

wenn ich die ALSA-Driver benutze ist ein Ordner enthalten, wo auch unter PCI ein emu10k1 vorhanden ist, auch die Module sind drin,

aber trotzdem sagt er bei 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

ALSA is not loaded und gibti die oben aufgerührten Fehlermeldungen aus.

Ich bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende.   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## boris64

 *Mr. Hyde wrote:*   

> im Ordner /lib/modules/<Kernel> ist kein Ordner Sound enthalten. Ich finde das ein wenig komisch.  
> 
> 

 

Wenn du die Treiber als <*> fest im Kernel einbindest, hast du keinen Soundmodule-Ordner  :Wink: 

 *Mr. Hyde wrote:*   

> wenn ich die ALSA-Driver benutze ist ein Ordner enthalten, wo auch unter PCI ein emu10k1 vorhanden ist, auch die Module sind drin,...

 

Ist logisch, denn "alsa-driver" installiert dir die Treiber als Module.

Was die Meldung betreffend "needs unknown symbol release_firmware" angeht,

stehe ich ein wenig auf dem Schlauch, benötigst du eventuell noch irgendeine 

zusätzliche Option im Kernel? Hast du vielleicht verschiedene Versionen 

der Alsa-Tools/-Programme/-Treiber etc (die sollten schon die selben sein)?

Hilfreich wäre auch, wenn du mal ein "emerge info" postest.

----------

## Mr. Hyde

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/             http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr clamav cli crypt ctype cups dba dbm dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs-w3 emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fastbuild ffmpeg flac foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran freetds ftp gd gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icq idn imagemagick imlib innodb ipv6 java javasrcipt jpeg junit kerberos lcms libg++ libwww mad memlimit mhash mikmod mine mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg msn msql mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ocaml ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png posix python qt quicktime readline samba sasl sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl sql ssl svg svga symlink tcltk tcpd tetex threads tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs wmf x86 xdm xine xml xml2 xmms xprint xsl xv xvid zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## musv

Zieh Dir einfach mal Knoppix (braucht man sowieso ab und zu mal).

Infos gibt's unter anderem hier.

Boote das, danach compilier und lad das Modul, mit dem Knoppix Deine Soundkarte gängig bekommen hat.

----------

## Mr. Hyde

Noch ein Nachtrag:

Habe einmal die Soundkarte ausgebaut, auf dem Chip steht CA0100-IAF, sollte dass darauf hinweisen, dass ich ein anderes Modul brauche?

Und ich hab eine Sound Blater Audigy LS testweise eingebaut, auch diese bekam ich nichts ans laufen. So langsam denke ich das beim ersten Kernelbau so einiges schief gelaufen ist.

----------

## boris64

hattest du den anderen Alsa-Treiber schon ausprobiert?

```
  │ │ < > SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit      
```

```
  ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

  │ CONFIG_SND_CA0106:                                                                                                                                 │

  │                                                                                                                                                    │

  │ Say Y here to include support for the Sound Blaster Audigy LS                                                                                      │

  │ and Live 24bit.                                                                                                                                    │

  │                                                                                                                                                    │

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the module                                                                                      │

  │ will be called snd-ca0106.                                                                                                                         │

  │                                                                                                                                                    │

  │ Symbol: SND_CA0106 [=n]                                                                                                                            │

  │ Prompt: SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit                                                                                                                  │

  │   Defined at sound/pci/Kconfig:147                                                                                                                 │

  │   Depends on: !M68K && SOUND!=n && PCI && SND                                                                                                      │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                        │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                              │

  │       -> Sound                                                                                                                                     │

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                                                                       │

  │           -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])                                                                                          │

  │             -> PCI devices                                                                                                                         │

  │   Selects: SND_AC97_CODEC && SND_RAWMIDI     
```

----------

## Louisdor

Vielleicht mal als Tipp:

Auf Grund von Problemen mit Audigy habe ich mal testweise auf udev-071 zurück emerged!

Seitdem geht mein Sound auch wieder. 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Mr. Hyde

Dazu hätte ich eine Frage: Wie geht das???  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Mr. Hyde wrote:*   

> Dazu hätte ich eine Frage: Wie geht das???  

 Ein Fragezeichen hätte auch gereicht!

So sollte es gehen: *Quote:*   

> emerge -av =sys-fs/udev-071
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 Und nun noch einfach Yes tippen ... Und, hinterher etc-update nicht vergessen!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

